
QuakeCon 2011 - John Carmack Keynote - 6ren
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zgYG-_ha28&feature=player_detailpage#t=54m00s
======
there
just make sure you don't do stupid things to quiet static code analyzers or
compiler warnings.

<http://digitaloffense.net/tools/debian-openssl/>

